
Ask HN: Father Is a 61/yo Dev and Just Got Laid Off. Advice? - nickreese
Just had a very dishearting conversation with my pops about his career situation. He&#x27;s been programming since he before it was cool (he&#x27;s got wary stories that involve punch cards) and he was &quot;the guy&quot; I always turned to for advice when I was stuck.<p>Today the roles have flipped and he&#x27;s asking me what I&#x27;d suggest he do to be &quot;competitive&quot; in the job market.<p>The only problem is I run a startup and don&#x27;t have any corporate experience... so I&#x27;m at a loss on what advice to give him.<p>Any insights from some more &quot;seasoned&quot; devs about how to get traction in the job market despite his age?<p>(His most recent roles as a senior developer on mission-critical Java and PHP applications.)
======
informatimago
Having experience with Java, I'd advise him to take two or three months to
learn Android programming. Then, either earn enough money selling is own
Android applications on the Play Store, or he'll find employment as senior
Android developer or project manager. If he has a little more time, he could
also learn iOS where they's also a lot of traction and job offers.

------
segmondy
Taking time off can backfire with gap, he should get on the job hunting ASAP,
focusing on java and php jobs. there are plenty of those out there. While he
is hunting, he should learn javascript and react just for the resume.

------
tropo
Where, and what does he know that is less trendy than Java and PHP?

There are plenty of giant defense contractors that wouldn't blink an eye at
his age, but they will be looking for things like real-time programming on a
DSP. Assembly language is a plus.

